# Where to launch and fish Choko Feb.



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Drafting 14" is going to limit you in the winter time, that's when all the fun is in the backcountry. I'm sure you can still anchor up and soak bait around some points and pathways of moving water.

I would launch in chokoloskee and just run over to the chatham river with the type of boat you have.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

With that boat I would try to launch somewhere on the Barron river. Maybe the Rod and Gun club. Do you have a hotel yet? They have a ramp available with the room. I think if you launch on a high tide and follow the channels you'd be fine in Chokoloskee ramp or Glades Haven marina. But glades haven only on a high tide. What kind of fishing do you want to do? Soak bait, run crab traps for triple tail? Do you have a trolling motor?


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmm, might be wiser to take the 14.5' Ankona SUV. I have a trolling motor on both boats. The SUV has a removable poling platform - take or leave the platform?

We'll be camping at Collier-Seminole.

I'm open to whatever type fishing is best the end of Feb. , bottom to fly.

So with the SUV where to launch and fish and for what??

Thanks Dave


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Bring the Ankona. Bring the platform and pole.
Collier-Seminole has a fine ramp - takes you down the Blackwater River to the out islands with lots of great inside side trips along the way depending on the weather and water levels. 
There is a canoe trail at the upper end of Blackwater, leads to Mud Bay (aptly named) and down to Palm Bay - very shallow but lots of fish laid up along the way, lots of oyster bars in Palm and to the south in Buttonwood. This area is as close to micro-heaven as it gets in February, the bigger flats and bay boats can't get in there on low water.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with Bobber, bring the Ankona but leave the trolling motor and def bring the platform and just pole.  Mud Bay can be very good especially the out flow of the bay where it gets all braided up.  Just watch the tides, that bay can be really shallow or almost dry, I think I came within five mins of spending the evening and night there when I was focusing on the tailing reds and not on all of the water falling out of the bay.  It was a slog in knee deep mud while my friend and I tried to quickly push the boat off the edge of a flat.  

I'll send you a PM with some other spots if you'd like.  I'm no expert, the more I learn the more I realize how little I know.  But I do fish a lot here around here and I would be happy to point you to what I know in and round that area or EC/Chokoloskee.


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

We're camping at Collier-Semiole but not planning to fish or launch there. I'm not at all familiar with the area. We may bring the canoe another time.

I've fished Chocko twice years ago just following the markers out from Everglades City and fishing around the markers.

So we're hoping in Feb. to launch near Chocko and fish in the area without getting lost. As I recall, the first time we launched at a hotel that was closed for remodeling when we came back the second time. Then it seema we launched at a steep ramp near a hardware store?? Wondering where to launch now. And which boat to bring.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

John, I'd greatly appreciate a PM with your suggestions. 

Thanks, Dave


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok so I finished my last final last night. Thank god. Now I was trying to take a picture of google earth with a pin dropped in it but I am having trouble with it. What am I doing wrong? I see guys do it ll the time. Is it just a screen shot?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yep it's just a screen shot. If you have a IPhone push both buttons at the same time. It will take a second. I will be down late Jan. So I MAY have some current info for ya. Have you checked tides yet? We got lucky. The tides will falling early. So if we can get into a spot. We should be able to get out at the end of the day. With water coming in. Be careful if the lows are late. Don't want to sleep on your boat


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Bring the trolling motor. Some of the best fishing is right in Chocko Bay. Another good place to launch is Chockoloskee Island Park and you will likely be able to see the park from some very good fishing spots. Do you have a GPS? The Back Country can be very tricky in the winter because of wind and tides....like no freakin' water tricky. 

Another decent spot launch is Sea Grape. It's about 2 miles east of Hwy 29 on 41. Nice ramp and it sees little use. You can also launch at Port of the Islands and fish the Faka-Union canal out to the Gulf. Both of these are nice spots that are protected from the wind.

A shrimp tipped buck tail jig would be your best bet and the hardware store in Everglade City sells the ones that work best down there. Can't help you with fly fishing

I'll pm you my cell number. Feel free to call B4 you go and I'll be happy to give you more info.


----------



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

Not to hijack this thread, but I have always wondered about putting in by Sea Grape. That river looks to dead end on google maps though, does it? And Les if you dont mind me asking, but what species are found in that area?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I will be at Glades Haven tomorrow. It will be low tide in the AM when we leave. I have a Lostmen that drafts skinny. Will we be OK leaving at low? Or would we be better off trailer down to Choko? And is that a public ramp on the left when you hit the island?


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

Glades Haven might be high and dry with the full moon. You might have better luck launching near the Barron River and going out that way. On real low tides we hit bottom just idling out the canal by Glades Haven. And we are in a Redfisher.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah it's gonna be negative a few inches. Our boat will draft a real 6 inches. You think we would be OK? Thinking about just heading down to Choko.


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

The Lostman will definately draw less water you should be fine. Do you plan on going out Sandfly or over to the Barron?


----------

